# [texlive-latexextra] Blocked Package

## guill73

Bonjour,

en essayant d'installer dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :

```

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra-2015  USE="-doc -source" 

[blocks B      ] dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra ("dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra" is blocking dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016) 

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra-2015:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra

  (dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended required by (dev-tex/pgf-3.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra-2016:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended required by (virtual/latex-base-1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016 required by (app-text/texlive-2016:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

suivant les indications de certains forums, j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé tout texlive mais sans succès.

Il semble que texlive soit passé en version 2016 mais que texlive-mathextra soit encore en 2015

Merci par avance pour vos idées...

GuiΩ

PS : mon but est de pouvoir utiliser yhmath.sty donc faute de pouvoir intaller le package mathextra, s'il y a une manière d'intaller directement yhmath.sty, ce serait déjà pas mal…

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Sur mon système, sur lequel aucun de ces paquets n'est installé :

```

$ emerge -pv texlive-mathextra

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.3_p20170524:0/6.2.3::gentoo  USE="-doc -source -static-libs" 62 037 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/ed-1.13::gentoo  86 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20170524::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 10 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/dvipsk-5.997_p20170524::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 34 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/ps2pkm-1.8_p20170524::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.5-r1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 218 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.3::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 310 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/texlive-core-2016-r5::gentoo  USE="X luajittex -cjk -doc -source -tk -xetex" 55 170 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016::gentoo  USE="luajittex -doc -source" 4 723 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 861 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2016::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 223 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2016::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 90 668 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra-2015::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 501 KiB

Total: 13 packages (13 new), Size of downloads: 214 836 KiB

```

Le bloquage apparaît effectivement si j'essaye d'installer dev-tex/pgf en même temps :

```

$ emerge -pv texlive-mathextra pgf

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.3_p20170524:0/6.2.3::gentoo  USE="-doc -source -static-libs" 62 037 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/ed-1.13::gentoo  86 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20170524::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 10 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/dvipsk-5.997_p20170524::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 34 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/ps2pkm-1.8_p20170524::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.5-r1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 218 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.3::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 310 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/texlive-core-2016-r5::gentoo  USE="X luajittex -cjk -doc -source -tk -xetex" 55 170 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016::gentoo  USE="luajittex -doc -source" 4 723 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 861 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2016::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 223 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontutils-2016::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 208 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 12 729 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2016::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 90 668 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/latex-base-1.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra-2015::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 501 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-tex/xcolor-2.12::gentoo  USE="-doc" 752 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-tex/pgf-3.0.1-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc -source" 10 180 KiB

[blocks B      ] dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra ("dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra" is blocking dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016)

Total: 18 packages (18 new), Size of downloads: 238 703 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra-2015:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    texlive-mathextra

  (dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended required by (virtual/latex-base-1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended required by (dev-tex/pgf-3.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Essaye de te débarrasser de dev-tex/pgf.

----------

## Mr. T.

La page TeX_Live indique comment identifier quel paquet installe un programme TeXLive particulier et le manuel Gentoo explique succinctement le concept des paquets bloqués.

@netfab : Pourquoi chercher les dépendances traitées par Portage ?

----------

## Mr. T.

Le fichier yhmath.sty semble être fourni uniquement par le paquet dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra.

 *guil73 wrote:*   

> PS : mon but est de pouvoir utiliser yhmath.sty donc faute de pouvoir intaller le package mathextra, s'il y a une manière d'intaller directement yhmath.sty, ce serait déjà pas mal…

 

Il aurait fallu rechercher dans la documentation de TeXLive.

----------

## guill73

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses

@netfab : aprés avoir désinstallé dev-tex/pgf, le problème persiste. Dans ton cas le blocage intervient car texlive-latexrecommended doit être une dépendance de pgf. Moi j'ai besoin de texlive-mathextra et de texlive-latexrecommended

@helecho : C'est justement en utilisant la commande 

```
texmfind yhmath.sty
```

 que j'ai trouvé qu'il me fallait installer dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra.

J'ai lu le manuel Gentoo, mais les solutions proposées ne semblent pas pouvoir s'appliquer ici : les paquets sont à jour et j'ai besoin de ces deux paquets qui s'inter-bloquent…

Je ne sais pas dans quelle direction chercher.

----------

## Mr. T.

Il faudrait installer le paquet yhmath dans l'arborescence locale de TeXLive.

```
TEXLIVE_MODULE_CONTENTS="12many amstex backnaur begriff binomexp boldtensors bosisio bropd calculation ccfonts commath concmath concrete conteq ebproof eqnarray extarrows extpfeil faktor grundgesetze interval ionumbers isomath logicproof lpform lplfitch mathcomp mattens mhequ multiobjective natded nath ot-tableau oubraces perfectcut prftree proba rec-thy ribbonproofs rmathbr sesamanuel shuffle skmath statex statex2 stmaryrd subsupscripts susy syllogism sympytexpackage synproof tablor tensor tex-ewd thmbox turnstile unicode-math venn yhmath ytableau collection-mathextra"
```

Édition :

 *Quote:*   

> Le fichier yhmath.sty semble être fourni uniquement par le paquet dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra.

 

Le paquet dev-texlive/texlive-mathscience installe aussi yhmath (qgrep -l yhmath ou e-file yhmath.sty (app-portage/pfl)).

Voilà !

----------

## Mr. T.

guill73, dev-texlive/texlive-mathscience est installé comme dépendance de app-text/texlive lorsque le USE flag science  est activé.

```
~ $ qgrep -l mathscience

app-text/texlive/texlive-2016.ebuild

app-text/texlive/texlive-2017.ebuild

dev-texlive/texlive-mathscience/texlive-mathscience-2016.ebuild

dev-texlive/texlive-mathscience/texlive-mathscience-2017.ebuild

dev-texlive/texlive-xetex/texlive-xetex-2016.ebuild

dev-texlive/texlive-xetex/texlive-xetex-2017.ebuild

~ $ grep -n texlive-mathscience /usr/portage/app-text/texlive/texlive-2016.ebuild

line 79  science? ( >=${TEXLIVE_CAT}/texlive-mathscience-${PV} )

~ $
```

Il suffit donc de "réinstaller" app-text/texlive avec le USE flag science.

```
~ $ if [[ -d /etc/portage/package.use ]] ; then 

   mkdir -pv /etc/portage/package.use/app-text ; echo "app-text/texlive science" >> /etc/portage/package.use/app-text

elif [[ -f /etc/portage/package.use ]] ; then

   echo "app-text/texlive science" >> /etc/portage/package.use

fi

~ $ emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world       # (ou emerge -a app-text/texlive)
```

Voilà !

----------

## Mr. T.

As-tu résolu le problème ? Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum §3/3 ?

Remarque : Le paquet bloqué se nomme texlive-mathextra et non pas texlive-latexextra !

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

```
# Jonas Stein <jstein@gentoo.org> (17 Oct 2017)

# dev-tex/texmfind was superseded by app-portage/pfl

# See also bug #634494. Masked for removal on 2017-11-30

dev-tex/texmfind
```

----------

## Mr. T.

Merci Xavier ! J'ai mis à jour la page Wiki.

----------

